# Sweet Chili Chicken



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2016)

Had this tonight. So easy to make too.

Carrot
Red or yellow onion
Capsicum/Pepper, any colour
Celery
Mushrooms, medium size, cut in l/2
Garlic, 1-3, minced or chopped small
Sweet Chili Sauce (spicy)

Chicken breast

Optional: cashews (or peanuts)
Serve with rice or noodles if you wish.

Basically, chop the vegetables and chicken into the same size pieces. Smaller dice, larger dice, whatever, as long as they're around the same size. You can also use cauliflower and a small amount of thawed frozen peas that have been soaking in hot water, then drained.

I add the minced garlic to the chicken breast with a tbsp. of sesame oil and let it marinate when I stir fry the veggies.

Once everything is chopped, heat oil of your choice in wok or skillet. When temp is right, throw in all the veggies and keep stirring. When veg's are half-cooked, add chicken/garlic/sesame oil. Keep it moving around until chicken is cooked. Add cashews or peanuts (optional). Add some sweet chili sauce .. try a little at first, then add more if you want later.

Serve with whatever kind of rice you like, or Asian style noodles (I use the 3 minute thin ones .. not rice noodles though).

Bon Appetit!


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2016)

Sounds good Pinky.

Bt I never heard of  _sweetchili sauce._


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 7, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Sounds good Pinky.
> 
> Bt I never heard of  _sweetchili sauce._



I have had it when we pick up Thai.

It's the perfect combo of sweet and spicy. They should have in the VH1 steak sauce ,spring roll plum sauce section.



Pinky.nice recipe.


----------



## chic (Apr 8, 2016)

Sounds delicious Pinky. I'll have to try that. Is the sweet chili sauce the same as the Tai garlic sauce? The red stuff in the jar??


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2016)

chic said:


> Sounds delicious Pinky. I'll have to try that. Is the sweet chili sauce the same as the Tai garlic sauce? The red stuff in the jar??



I use Y & Y brand, made in Malaysia. I know there's also a Thai sweet chili sauce, but I've never used it. I think Thai garlic sauce would be a different flavour, chic.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks Pinky.  I'll look for it there.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

Should have added this in the first place - you can substitute the sweet chili sauce with peanut sauce (or even make your own peanut sauce .. lots of recipes online, smooth or chunky, whatever your heart desires). Experiment with whatever sauce you like, but start with a little to stir in at first, then add more to taste.


----------

